
How to Steal an AI (reverse engineer machine-learning) - seycombi
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/how-to-steal-an-ai/
======
seycombi
Mentioned paper "Stealing Machine Learning Models via Prediction APIs"

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.02943](https://arxiv.org/abs/1609.02943)

